# Picked up a few new ones at Bottle show Today.



## hemihampton (Mar 18, 2018)

Went to the Flint Michigan bottle show today. Picked up a few new ones for the collection. All Michigan bottles. Some I got from Ebay & picked up at the show. 
LEON.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 19, 2018)

I guess there are advantages to living in a populated area, lots of bottles available and lots of variety.
Jim S


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 19, 2018)

botlguy said:


> I guess there are advantages to living in a populated area, lots of bottles available and lots of variety.
> Jim S




Yes, But some disadvantages too, like rush hour traffic. LEON.


P.S. One of the Quart Hutch's a different variation not listed or pictured on Ron Fowler's Hutchbook.com website.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 20, 2018)

Very nice! Every time these Michigan bottle shows come around is a time when I am strapped for funds. arghhhhh!


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Apr 3, 2018)

That Bay City transfer ginger beer is fantastic!  The Kalamazoo squat soda is killer too. What is that Gravitating stopper bottle Leon?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2018)

CanYouDigIt! said:


> That Bay City transfer ginger beer is fantastic!  The Kalamazoo squat soda is killer too. What is that Gravitating stopper bottle Leon?



THANKS, The gravitating stopper bottle is a Dewitt from Kalamazoo. LEON.

P.S. I'll try to add a better pic but this site won't let me?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> THANKS, The gravitating stopper bottle is a Dewitt from Kalamazoo. LEON.
> 
> P.S. I'll try to add a better pic but this site won't let me?




Pic?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2018)

Another Pic.


----------

